# Lanocote vs. Loctite



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

Question for all your corrosion fighters out there. What do people prefer to use on mast/boom hardware and other places where you are screwing stainless fasteners into aluminum? Does loctite prevent corrosion as well as lanocote? I ask because I have a screw on my furler that is starting to strip after 20 years and thought I might use loctite to help hold it in place but don't want to invite freezing of the threads and loss of aluminum integrity through corrosion. 

Anyone seen a Practical Sailor on this or have some such real world experience?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

From a list service:

"

The really good teflon based lubricant (mentioned in another post) used
by marine riggers is "Tef-Gel". It is the best for preventing seizure
and dissimilar metals corrosion and longevity against moisture washout.
Most of the marine rigging connections have positive locking features
like split pins (cotter pins on this side of the pond), or locking set
screws.
Another favorite is "Lanocote", available from the same marine outlets
as the Tef-Gel. You gan get a cheaper lifetime supply (1 Lb) jar at the
local pharmacy for around $12 if you ask for USP Anhydrous Lanolin. This
is great for seizure prevention and corrosion. I use it on turnbuckles
and SS hose clamps, which are subsequently safety wired with SS safety
wire.
It is not nearly as messy as the common anti-seize compounds and has"

better resistance to moisture washout."

and a word of caution: "Lanocote melts/runs when it gets hot, (i.e. sitting in the sun) which can make a mess and also makes it less effective. "

Loctite may be the better option....


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

If it is a set-screw for the headfoil Loctite should be used (that's what Harken supplies with new units). The Loctite will fill the threads and help prevent water from getting in and creating a galvanic couple; in addition to locking the threads. On turnbuckles you would want to use lanocote or Tef-Gel because you don't want to lock the threads (cotter keys or rings will keep them from rotating).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

While both Loctite and Lanocote will help prevent galvanic corrosion issues, they really should be used for different purposes. Loctite is a thread locking compound, and as KH has pointed out, should be used on screws to prevent them from loosening, like the screws holding a winch base plate to the mast. Lanocote or TefGel really should only be used where corrosion prevention is the primary goal and thread locking isn't important. This can include using Lanocote or TefGel on pop rivets, turnbuckles, clevis pins, shackle pins, and other places where either galvanic corrosion or stainless steel on stainless steel galling may become an issue.


----------



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks, and it makes sense to use one for static applications and one for more frequently moved applications. If loctite provides corrosion protection comparable to lanocote, then there application differences are clear. Thanks for the input.


----------

